

The Two Most Useful Things - pridegoforth
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2010/11/two-most-useful-things
I may leave the computerized antler-scorer and the bag of trail mix at home, but I am never without the two most useful items any hunter can carry—duct tape and parachute cord, or p-cord, or 550 cord. Between these two items, there is almost nothing you can’t fix, rig together, or make work for just a little longer.
======
grigy
How about making of the things a swiss-knife?

